# Logan Stelling cross feed dials



## CPL_Guimonster (Mar 2, 2018)

I notice a difference between Logan 920 and 1920 lathes. My guess in the stelling 77 is for the 920,and the Stelling 78 is for the 1920. Is this correct?


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't know but I'd like it on mine. The DERN things keep shrinking the numbers so I use indicators for finish work.


----------



## RyanPitch (Apr 3, 2018)

The 78 fits one saddle (part # LA-1165), and the 77 fits a different saddle (LA-1061 which can be seen here: http://thepitchingmachine.com/lathe/Saddle/CrossSlide/006.jpg)

Both of those saddles probably fit your apron. 

Ryan


----------

